# S-Adenosyl Methionine (Sam-e)



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Curious to know if anyone here has tried Sam-e (S-Adenosyl Methionine)? I started on it about a week ago. It is quite popular in Europe as an antidepressant and has virtually no side effects. It is rather expensive compared to the prescription SSRI's because it is over the counter and not covered by insurance. But if it does the job, the cost would be worth it.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I tried it a couple years ago. Sorry to say, I didn't notice any effect from it, so I gave it up after a few weeks' trial due to the expense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks for your reply.. I see. Did you take them at the 400 mg per day dosage? I am still in the trial period. I already take Buspar for GAD but wanted to see if Sam-e could take care of my dysthymia to some degree. The stuff is expensive and if I were to go up to a higher dosage, it would get to be really expensive. The funny thing is why it is so expensive...no obvious reason that I can see.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

4willieC,I don't remember the exact dosage, but I took the recommended amount on the package. 300mg sticks in my mind but it could have been 400mg. Have you tried St. John's Wort as well? I didn't have any luck with that either, so I'm on an SSRI.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

St. John's wort did nothing for me....I hate the side effects and withdrawl factors connected with the SSRI family so I have great hopes for Sam-e. If that fails, I also have great expectations for the new SSRI called Lexapro.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I haven't heard of Lexapro; is it out yet? Do you know much about it how it differs from the other SSRI's?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Never mind, I just saw your other post!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks promising huh? Keep your fingers crossed.


----------

